# I Survived the Appalachian Trail!



## elfiii (Jan 24, 2010)

My son Matthew asked me before Christmas if I would hike the trail with him. He loves it so I said yes thinking he wouldn't hold me to it. Christmas morning I open a box of brand new hiking boots from him so its' Game On!

We started Friday morning at the parking lot at the foot of Amicalola Falls, destination Springer Mountain.





Why can't we start at the top of the falls? 





Come on dad, you can make it!





Actually, there are 624 steps from the base of the falls to the top. I counted everyone of them on the way up, just to make sure they were right. They were. 

"And this is the start of our Little Walk in the Woods? I'll never make it! Call 911 now!"





They lie! Its' more like a Bazillion miles to Springer Mountain!





The Hike Inn, 4.8 miles in from the trail head. 

"Dad, do you want to stay here tonight?"

"I'm no weenie son. Let's press on."

"Gentlemen, you want to make it to the shelter. You got weather coming in on you tonight."

Glenn Burns, you're a liar and a lousy weatherman! 





We get a break in the clouds and the fog around 3 Friday afternoon. This ain't so bad afterall.





Nimblewill Gap and its' starting to get late.  We're 8 miles in from the parking lot and my hips and shoulders are killing me. In fact, all of me is killing me.

"Matt, I distinctly remember you telling me there was only one more hill to climb and that was two hills ago!"

"We're close dad, real close. I think." 





Trail's End, Black Gap shelter about 2 miles short of Springer Mountain. It's 5:30pm and we're running out of daylight (and muscles). The guys at the Hike Inn said this place was only a short walk ahead. It turns out to be 3. 





Black Gap shelter. Elev 2,900 feet. Just enough daylight left to rig for cold weather, unpack sleeping bags and slam some freeze dried dinner. Then its' sit in the dark in the shelter and look at the stars for a few minutes, reflect on the day together, then off to bed.





We awake to high winds, freezing rain and sleet! I'm a drowned rat. Thank the Lord we're on the last 3 mile leg back to Amicalola Falls parking lot and a cup of hot coffee!




"Told ya' you could make it dad."



15+ miles, good weather, bad weather, gorgeous scenery, pushing myself further, being with you. This one was pure platinum son. Amicalola Falls to Woody Gap is doable. Early March works for me.


----------



## WTM45 (Jan 24, 2010)

Awesome!  
Been a LONG time since my feet traced those steps on the Georgia section!
Keeping step with a young Marine is a true feat!  I know I could not do it!


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 24, 2010)

Great story and pics Lee !!! Glad you made it !!!!.....And I agree about Mr. Burns !!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought about hiking the whole trail once. Fortunately, sanity returned


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 24, 2010)

Man Lee this is awesome! What a cool thing to do with your son!


----------



## devolve (Jan 24, 2010)

very nice. looks like a great time!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 24, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> Keeping step with a young Marine is a true feat!  I know I could not do it!



He carried twice the weight I did Les and was ready to do it again when we got back to the parking lot.


----------



## WTM45 (Jan 24, 2010)

elfiii said:


> He carried twice the weight I did Les and was ready to do it again when we got back to the parking lot.





He had to carry that extra weight in food alone, I'd bet!  Feed the machine!

Bet that cup of coffee after it was all said and done tasted wonderful!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## shadow2 (Jan 24, 2010)

thats great.  I have done tha section more than one time.. the fist few miles are all up hill which can be tough if you are not ready for it.  glad you could spend some quality time with your son.


----------



## delta708 (Jan 24, 2010)

Great Post!


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 24, 2010)

That looked like a good time 

You just got a taste of what I often get.  "Dad...that looks like it holds trout down there"

"But son, it's a 60 degree slope for 1000 feet, and we have to climb back up". 

"So?"


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 24, 2010)

That looks like a lot of fun sir, I'd love to do some hiking some day.  I'm glad you got to hang with your boy too, makes the pain all worthwhile!


----------



## bluebronco93 (Jan 24, 2010)

That is an awesome write up. I'm glad yall were able to do it and enjoy it.  A few friends of mine and I are planning hiking the 80 mile Ga section in August and this really helps me get some things into perspective.  Were gonna have to train pretty hard for our week long hike. Thank you for sharing your adventure.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 24, 2010)

Glad yall had fun...


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks like a blast.  You need to buy a pack for that dog!  I used to have my German Shepherd carry his food and some of mine.


----------



## secondseason (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks awesome!!!!  Holler at us next time you go and we'll........er um figure out a good excuse.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 24, 2010)

Way to go man.  You gotta get that stuff done while you are still young (at heart).


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 24, 2010)

That is very cool. Making memories all the way.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 24, 2010)

looks like a fun trip!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2010)

Twice a month for the next few months and that next level of Brown Belt will come much easier.............................Or it will kill you one... Glad to see you got to spend some Father / Son time on the trail Lee.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 24, 2010)

Awesome trek - thanks for sharing.  And congratulations!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 24, 2010)

Awesome, Lee, but man I'm tired just looking at you.  I remember doing things like that in another life time about 30 years ago.

Hoss


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2010)

Good job Lee!!!  I haven't done that since I was in the Scouts, pretty sure it would kill me now!!


----------



## quinn (Jan 24, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good job Lee!!!  I haven't done that since I was in the Scouts, pretty sure it would kill me now!!



I'm sure you could make it yer coozy was up there.Congrats on the hike up.I don't think I could make it.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 24, 2010)

good narration and pics! glad you made it! I will have to try the same course this summer with my kids.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 25, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good job Lee!!!  I haven't done that since I was in the Scouts, pretty sure it would kill me now!!





quinn said:


> I'm sure you could make it yer coozy was up there.Congrats on the hike up.I don't think I could make it.



Its' still there. I'll bring it out with me the next trip. You got to do your part to keep the Trail clean!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2010)

quinn said:


> I'm sure you could make it yer coozy was up there.Congrats on the hike up.I don't think I could make it.





elfiii said:


> Its' still there. I'll bring it out with me the next trip. You got to do your part to keep the Trail clean!


----------



## rospaw (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks like a great time! Father and son time that will always be remembered. Life is good! Oh, did you break your boots in?


----------



## leo (Jan 25, 2010)

Fine shots, thanks for sharing them


----------



## rip18 (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks & sounds like a mighty fine trip - memories for your lifetimes!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 25, 2010)

Bow up and take it! 

ENjoyed the pics!

T


----------



## Smokey (Jan 25, 2010)

Great memories made.
There aint no way that young man of yours can deny being yours!


----------



## rongohio (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome!  Looking forward to trying it myself someday.  (Think I'll leave the dog at home though...)


----------



## Lightninrod (Jan 25, 2010)

You're a better man than me 'gunga din'!

Kudos to you and your Marine!!!


----------

